# Cat Proof Window Netting?



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that Spring seem's finally to be here I'd like to be able to open windows without the fear of a Kitten falling out:scared:

Is there anywhere that sells screens that you can put on a sash window, so that it can open without there being any gaps that a cat could escape through? I assumed they would sell this sort of thing in B&Q but I'm not having much luck.

Does anybody know what I mean and where I could get them from?


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

funny enough me and OH were talking about this last night!

this one looks quite good:
Pet Screens from Instakil Insect Screens Ltd, Southend on Sea, Essex
cant seem to find prices though.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

you can buy cat netting from zooplus and fasten it over the window too if you like the DIY aapproach.

Biteproof Olive Cat Net: great deals on pet protective equipment at zooplus


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Stopping my cat falling out of a window - Flat Cats have the answer

this is the one i'm going to get. ~40quid for 2


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

First ones look good but we are several floors up so couldn't fit ours outside the window.

I would go for the Zoo Plus ones but I think my kittens would hang themselves with it - the holes look massive? :scared:

2 for £40's not bad I'll have to see if they do our window size.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Cat Window Frames

I am thinking of getting a screen door from these guys


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_I bought window screens from Flat Cats and they are fantastic  I can have the windows open, the cats get fresh air without coming to any danger and everyone is happy.
Dominic (the guy who owns Flat Cats) is great, he was able to custom make my sizes and he will deal with any specific requirements that you may have (one of my requirements was to have extra fixings around the screens just for my own piece of mind). I would highly recommend this company.  _


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

We have screens from this guy, he is really good and is often at Midlands cat shows

Domestic Flyscreens


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a product from cataire. they are made from upvc frames and you make them to fit your windows. highly recommended. i have had mine for about seven years now


----------

